# halfmoon X Crowntail? HMdoubletail X Crown tail?



## squal90 (Apr 15, 2011)

what would be the outcome?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

hm x ct would be halfsuns and possibly some not great looking fins. from what i understand, a nice looking halfsun is rare...

not sure on the other one ...


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Avoid crossing CTs with anything but another CT. You will get a whole bunch of fry with inconsistent spiking. It will take several generations to get a nice halfsun/combtail and it is hard to find homes for CTHMs or CTDTs because it is a undesirable trait.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, as said, the outcome is very undesirable. It muddies up the gene pool, IMO. Just stick to CTxCT.


----------

